# PLEASE help. Fiona not eating or drinking, breathing weird



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have no idea what to do. Basically, put her in new cage Saturday, she stressed so much. I thought she tried to hibernate but I'm not sure. Last night I watched her with the lights off and she just fell on her side and balled up. My heart dropped and I picked her up. I syringe fed her some kibble and she ate a bit of apple banana baby food. I changed her cage back to EXACTLY how it was and she actually wheeled a few rounds. I stayed up must of the night with her. she's a chubby girl, about 530g but her sides look caved in when she breathes. She was calm last might letting me touch her face and belly which she never does. I just syringe feed her more wet kibble. What do I do? My poor baby! =(


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you called a vet? This really sounds like an emergency. It could be many things, but if she's lethargic and having difficulties breathing you shouldn't wait to figure it out...


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I know I should bring her but she is so stressed which caused all of this, and an hour long drive to the vet will probably stress her more. I really am torn. I tried to call the vet but they won't help me over the phone


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I just read the other thread. This is a short time span. The balling up randomly in the middle of her cage might just be a reaction to the confusion of the new cage, as can be the fact she hasn't eaten as usual. I would be worried about it over such a short time, Hedgehogs are known to skip meals when they are upset. I would have given her more time to get used to the new cage before reverting. Theway she suddenly balled up might have been a reaction to something that scared her. Once Alfred forgot it was daytime and came out and started wheeling at full speed despite my sitting right next to his cage. I think I raised my hand to scratch my head and he suddenly balled up while still at full speed, so he fell off into his fresh poop in the litter. He stayed there until I picked him up and put him near his hiding place. 

I'm mostly worried about the breathing weird thing. Does she make a sound while breathing? Does she walk normally? Are you sure she's not just huffing at you, you've been fussing over her a lot on top of the cage change (syringe feeding doesn't seem much fun for them) so she might just be more nervous than usual.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Stress alone shouldn't cause that much trouble breathing. The trip will stress her, yes, but there's a chance that her breathing could worsen to the point that it is life threatening.

It's hard to think about stressing an ill animal, I know, but this doesn't sound like it's going to get better on it's own.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I would get her to a vet as soon as possible. If things continue to get worse you would be much better off on your way to the vet, than still at home.
Get her snuggled into her carrier with a hand warmer and some familiar blankets and get to the vet. They will be able to do a lot more for her the sooner you get her there.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

What vet do you use?


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess I just freaked out when I saw her curl on her side so I changed the house back. She seemed like her breathing is heavier...I can't explain I guess but when she breathes in and out her sides seem to move more than usual. But no I can't hear her. And actually she seems to be huffing a lot less. 

And mike, Oradell in paramus. I live in Clifton but I'm down at rutgers university in new Brunswick. Not sure if you have any idea where all that is. To get to the vet my mom would have to drive here and pick her up. Which she would if I asked.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay my poor mother is coming to get me. She's going to see her regular vet in about 3 hours. He knows her well. What do you think they'll do for her? I can't imagine. I just want her to be okay


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not familiar with the vets in that area. Are they good with hedgehogs? Also...

R u rah rah. R u rah rah hoo rah hoo rah rutgers rah. Up stream red team red team upstream. Rah rah rutgers rah!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha so you're familiar with rutgers? 

And yes she's seeing the vet who performed her hysterectomy last October. They're actually really good with hedgies from what I've seen. Both exotic vets have had them as pets and are very knowledgeable about them. Its a pretty popular animal hospital in north Jersey.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rutgers is my alma mater. I am a season ticket holder for football too


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohh that's awesome! I love it here. Football games are awesome. But I'll be graduating in a couple months!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats and i am sorry at the same time...you will miss it. Except maybe the over crowded bars, that was pretty annoying


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha yeah I won't miss that. Or the crowded buses. But I will miss alot of other stuff


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, poor Fiona  Let us know what the vet says


----------

